# Need some help



## JK1972 (Jan 15, 2016)

Trying to start small side business from home. I got a request to build an entry table for someone and can't figure out how to cut half lap joint on a 45 in middle of legs. Tried dado on table saw but can't figure out how to determine start and stop points. Tried router but having trouble setting edge guides correctly. Here is an image of what she sent me and the jig I'm trying to build for my router. Any help would be great. Thanks

John


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I'd just lay the 45' cut out on the piece, using a very sharp pencil to show start and stop points.
I'd make sure those lines showed on the sides, so when I laid it upside down on my table saw, I could see my edges.
Lower the blade to the correct depth needed, removing the guard and riving knife.
Then I'd just make successive cuts at the correct depth, holding the piece with a miter gauge at 45'. 
Start in the middle of the cut, so you can make sure your drawn 45' matches your actual 45' you are getting on the saw by checking parallel cut to the drawn lines. Adjust as necessary.
I'd creep up on the width, so I could lightly inch into the correct width. The depth is dictated by your blade. 
I would not use a dado.
You may have little cut lines in the groove from blade overlap, but they will be covered when you put the joint together.
Start with a test piece.

I would not router this - too much trouble.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I think Paul explained it very well and alternative is after laying it out as Paul described just to use a hand saw with a miter box to cut the angles top and bottom and then make a series of cuts with a radial arm saw with a dado blade or even a router after you have the angles defined, as Paul said make sure to sneak up on the depth .


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=woodworking+joinery+books&ia=products

https://www.google.com/?client=safari&channel=mac_bm#channel=mac_bm&q=Japanese+joinery+woodworking+books










A belated welcome to LumberJocks and enjoy our journey in the joinery world.

Have some fun with the good advice above and working on scraps is a great idea.

Sometimes I do a mock up in plywood before using the expensive stuff.

HTH


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

The picture Waho609 shows above is how I figured out how to layout a joint like this. I'm more of a "hands-on-visual-gotta-see-it-to-understand" kinda guy. And the picture makes it easy to see where to make the cuts.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

+2 to Waho609.

I remember when someone insisted on figuring it all out mathematically. Turns out it is deceptively complex.


----------



## JK1972 (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks for all the advice. I'll post a pic when I finish the table.


----------

